# Making a whistle for Mt. Lions



## TCTriumph.50cal (Sep 26, 2011)

Hi guys. I'm new to this mountain lion hunting. Here in Alberta we have a calling season for cougars for the first time. The month of November is ours to hunt big cats before the hounds get their turn. 
I have read numerous posts and articles so far and haven't yet seen how to build a whistle to call them. I have numerous calls that I use for coyotes and foxes and would like to add a whistle to the collection so that I can "talk" with mountain lions.

How do you make and use a mountain lion whistle?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Well if you can get them to sit long enough you might teach em to sing too.

Welcome to PT, TC. I can only wish I had the chance to hunt lions. Bob cats are my limit for right now. If you get one please share your story and photos too.

Best of luck !!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I doubt there is a whistle made that you can actually talk with mtn. lions, using distress calls of animals that cats hunt I would think is your best bet, though you will also target other predators But so what, take them out or be patient and wait it out.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum TCT. Send a PM to yotehntr, catcapper or Rainshadow. I believe I've heard them talk of a cat whistle. Let me know what you find out from them or if you get a plan from someone else. Both yotehntr and rainshadow1 are call makers. Catcapper is skilled enough in the art of calling and trapping to make one from dirt I think.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Here is a link to a previous post from Rainshadow1

http://www.predatort...__fromsearch__1

And yotehntr calls website

http://pwp.att.net/p/s/community.dll?ep=16&groupid=383159&ck=


----------



## TCTriumph.50cal (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I appreciate the advice. We have coyotes, wolves, lynx, fox and cougars up here and I hope I don't call in a grizzly.
I think I'll take a buddy along to guard my back.

I'll post pictures when I get one.

Good hunting all!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

We'll look forward to the pics TCT, but remember you don't have to have a dead animal(or alive) to participate here.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Welcome to Predatortalk.com TCT from the golden aspen covered Colorado Rocky Mountains.

If your just gett'in into lion call'in your best bet is to email Steve (Rainshadow) and get some setup and info from him. I think he has Mountain Lions on the brain (good man







)

hassell is right--- you don't really "talk" to lions---its more of a territorial thing you need to learn when using a whistle.

A good lion call you should have if you want to up your chances on the big pussycats is a fawn bleat HANDCALL, and hunt on sign when you can.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey Dave...how do you think bawling to sound like a fawn or sheep would work ? bahhh bahhh, it sure seems to work for me to attract deer both doe and buck.

Actually using your voice.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I do call with my voice at times and have fair results.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah I had a hunch you used your voice. When I can see what I am trying to call I love to check out what seems to catch thier attention.

As far as deer, doe are receptive to bawling just about any time, buck however only seem to want to check it out durring rut. As far as long tails...well, no experience.


----------

